# Nice sounding model V8



## cfellows (Jun 24, 2012)

This fellow has come about as close as any I've heard to making a model V8 engine sound like the full size version. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A47id7R_RxQ&feature=g-all-c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A47id7R_RxQ&feature=g-all-c[/ame]

I really like the sound of it.

Chuck


----------



## speedyb (Jun 24, 2012)

indeed, just wonderful


----------



## tvoght (Jun 24, 2012)

I wonder if the unique sound is related to sending the exhaust through the flywheel spokes? Similar in principle to the way a siren works.

--Tim


----------



## gmac (Jun 24, 2012)

It's those four into one headers..... :big:


----------



## vcutajar (Jun 24, 2012)

Beautiful sound. Having said that I am biased towards the sound a V8 makes even if I do not own one. As my youngest daughter tells me : "Dream on".

Vince


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, but to me it sounds allot like the old VW Beetles. Definitely not a "healthy" V8 in my opinion.

-Bob


----------



## rmoore45 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds almost like a flathead ford, has a similar burble to it. I would think that the heavy flywheel has to be a contributing factor because it makes it idle slow and doesn't allow it to rev up fast like all the model gas V8s do. I would like someone on the forum to get one of their model gas v8s and put a big heavy flywheel on it and see if they can get it to idle and rev like its big brother.

Thanks, Ranger


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 25, 2012)

rmoore45  said:
			
		

> I would like someone on the forum to get one of their model gas v8s and put a big heavy flywheel on it and see if they can get it to idle and rev like its big brother.




Mine does idle like it's big brother.


----------



## steamer (Jun 25, 2012)

Ranger
look up Steves thread on his V8 and you'll see what he means
 ;D


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 26, 2012)

Steve-

It's got a Fogger besides the blower? 

Bob


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 26, 2012)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Steve-
> 
> It's got a Fogger besides the blower?
> 
> Bob



Oh yeah!! Shoots under the carbs.


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 26, 2012)

I saw the plate with all the lines; that's why I asked. It looks like a Pro-Street style car. Did you ever run it or is it more of a boulevard cruiser / car show kind of thing?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jun 26, 2012)

Just a street ripper


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 26, 2012)

It's better that way (Street car). Less breakage and you don't have to make the suspension and everything else "work" harmoniously.


----------

